# The Composer's Theatre



## Guy Bacos (May 31, 2010)

This is probably very silly but I thought it might be worth trying since I know some members here can be quite witty at times. :D 

The idea is to enter this party as a composer, any composer of any period, and you could mingle with any other composer of any period as well. Ex. Hendrix can talk to Bach. So you choose the composer you want to represent and make conversation with another, about anything. You could change composer's when you re-enter the thread. This could be a fun thread if it can be done with cleverness and wit. If you think this is stupid I discourage you to even post anything, just break any possible flow.

I don't know how to start it off. Can someone say something, and then someone else will reply?


----------



## David Story (May 31, 2010)

All one has to do is hit the right keys at the right time and the instrument plays itself.
-- Johann Sebastian Bach


----------



## Guy Bacos (May 31, 2010)

David Story @ Mon May 31 said:


> All one has to do is hit the right keys at the right time and the instrument plays itself.
> -- Johann Sebastian Bach



Hendrix: Hey Bach dude! Have you ever tried burning your harpsichord after playing? Try it man, it's really groooooovy!


----------



## Narval (May 31, 2010)

David Story @ Mon May 31 said:


> All one has to do is hit the right keys at the right time and the instrument plays itself.
> -- Johann Sebastian Bach


Cavolo, Giovanni, if I could only find the keys on this damn instrument...
- Niccolo Paganini


(great thread idea =o )


----------



## Guy Bacos (May 31, 2010)

Narval @ Mon May 31 said:


> David Story @ Mon May 31 said:
> 
> 
> > All one has to do is hit the right keys at the right time and the instrument plays itself.
> ...



Mr Paganini, may I please see your invitation to this party? Please behave this time, I remember the last time you made a temper tantrum and threw Mozart in the Pool while playing Rondo a la Turca. 

-Rossini


----------



## Narval (May 31, 2010)

Guy Bacos @ Mon May 31 said:


> Narval @ Mon May 31 said:
> 
> 
> > David Story @ Mon May 31 said:
> ...


PAGANINI [in Marlon Brando's _italian_ accent]
Dai, Joke-ino, vafanculo, mind your lasagna, hasn't your mama teach you not to talk with your mouth full?


----------



## Guy Bacos (May 31, 2010)

...and vat's going on in herrre? Verre is Liberace? I've vant to be the crap off him, after how he played my Moonlight Sonata!!!! 

-Beethoven


----------



## synergy543 (May 31, 2010)

Oh Uncle Ludwig, don't fret over such unimportant frivolities. Have you not a few marks to spare a poor lad? Self erotic-asphixiation is such a horrible way to go....or maybe I'll shoot myself in the head if you can spare not a sample tip nor some marks.

Karl Beethoven


----------



## synergy543 (May 31, 2010)

Karl, you're such an idiot! Just jump in the river with me and we'll have a great time at the institution together. WeòÔz   ÕÙÔz   ÕÙ‘Ôz   ÕÙ’Ôz   ÕÙ“Ôz


----------



## synergy543 (May 31, 2010)

Guy Bacos @ Mon May 31 said:


> Oh that's just great! Go ahead, jump in the river Karl! Who's going to be stuck with your stupid son? Me! :evil:
> 
> -Beethoven


Sheesh....ya old Geezer Beethoven, not only ar ya deaf, but yer going senile too!... if you can no longer recognized your own brother Carl from that slacker newphew of your's Karl (Carl's son). 

-any ass – jeder Esel – could see that!

Now I can finally release my Symphonies in full confindence of my superiority.

_Johannes Brahms


----------



## Narval (May 31, 2010)

CAGE [makes a sudden entrance a la Kosmo Kramer]:
Everyone shut the f-ck up, 4'33'' silence, LISTEN UP!!! [fires a gun and freezes staring at his watch]


----------



## Guy Bacos (May 31, 2010)

synergy543 @ Mon May 31 said:


> Guy Bacos @ Mon May 31 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh that's just great! Go ahead, jump in the river Karl! Who's going to be stuck with your stupid son? Me! :evil:
> ...






Vell it's that damn led in my system, it's making me hallucinate, no one believes me, especially Brahms!

-Beethoven


----------



## synergy543 (May 31, 2010)

Guy Bacos @ Mon May 31 said:


> Vell it's that damn led in my system, it's making me hallucinate, no one believes me, especially Brahms!
> 
> -Beethoven



[In heavy Jamacian accent...]
It'll all be ok man...jus keep going on...Don't worry, be happy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyYZUhSeRYc

_Bobby McFerrin

...An ya don't hav ta be embarrassed if it IS syphilis after all.


----------



## Guy Bacos (May 31, 2010)

You must come from far away friend? From Happyville?

-Brahms


...I believe, the latest was he died from led poisoning, according to a lock of hair.


----------



## synergy543 (May 31, 2010)

Guy Bacos @ Mon May 31 said:


> ...I believe, the latest was he died from led poisoning, according to a lock of hair.


Ha! Ain't that what they all say.

At least we'll be buried next to each other Ludwig. Close enough don't ya think?

_Franz Schubert


----------



## Guy Bacos (May 31, 2010)

Can I also be buried beside you guys? Afterall... :wink: 

-The village whore


----------



## Evan Gamble (May 31, 2010)

Anyone know where the closest opium den is?

-Hector Berlioz


----------



## Evan Gamble (May 31, 2010)

Evan Gamble @ Tue Jun 01 said:


> Anyone know where the closest opium den is?
> 
> -Hector Berlioz



hey man have some of _this_...

-Jim Morrison


----------



## synergy543 (May 31, 2010)

Guy Bacos @ Mon May 31 said:


> Can I also be buried beside you guys? Afterall... :wink:
> 
> -The village whore


Well sweetheart, I think you should ask Brahms who used to play in the brothels as a teenager. And ya might want Mozart's permission too. :wink: 

_Antonio Salieri


----------



## nikolas (May 31, 2010)

What did you say?

- Beethoven

(very low, I know...)


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jun 1, 2010)

Evan Gamble @ Tue Jun 01 said:


> Evan Gamble @ Tue Jun 01 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know where the closest opium den is?
> ...




I'm so tired of the traditional style. o/~ o/~ 

So what's this stuff? What does it do? I'd like to try it.


-Claude Debussy


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jun 1, 2010)

Ah yes, I can see clouds, waves, wind, and even a pink elephant. 0oD ~o) (o) The music is writing by itself. Now I will be a real genius! At last! 8) 

-Debussy


----------



## synergy543 (Jun 1, 2010)

Vat es zis? Ze Führer vil kill you fer smoking dhat (and sadly,.... he did),... you silly Frenchman.

Das es verboten. 

_Richard Wagner


----------



## Narval (Jun 1, 2010)

GLASS:
C'mon fellas, sing along: and agaaaiin (clap, clip), and agaaaiin (clip, clap), and agaaaiin (clap, clip), and agaaaiin (clip, clap), and agaaaiin (clap, clip), and agaaaiin (clip, clap), and agaaaiin (clap, clip), and agaaaiin (clip, clap), and agaaaiin (clap, clip), and agaaaiin (clip, clap), and a [Cage fires his gun again. Silence.]


----------



## Narval (Jun 1, 2010)

synergy543 @ Tue Jun 01 said:


> Vat es zis? Ze Führer vil kill you fer smoking dhat (and sadly,.... he did),... you silly Frenchman.
> 
> Das es verboten.
> 
> _Richard Wagner


MOZART:
Ze fuhra may kiss my ass wenn I schissen.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jun 1, 2010)

:| This is getting crapola.

Was worth a try. 

Thanks to the participants for your contribution.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jun 1, 2010)

Narval @ Tue Jun 01 said:


> BACOS:
> You clearly don't know what you're talking about.



Seems I never do...

Anyway, I was hoping for more continuation in the plot, witty conversations, not people popping from nowhere with a trumpet fanfare entrance....

But some of it was fun.


----------



## synergy543 (Jun 1, 2010)

I suppose Guy that if composers of different eras were able to actually meet each other they would be more gracious and respectful of each other. Taking quick pot shots at each other seems more like an "attitude disease" of your modern internet age. Back in my time, we composers worked together. We formed "schools" and groups and shared themes and orchestrations with each other. I do admire all of your technology today but the attitudes of the modern composer leave me rather cold and longing for the warm friendships of the mother country.

One other thought is that how you orchestrate your discussion forum is as important as the compositional content. One does not work well without the other - they are mutually dependent upon each other. For remember, orchestration is composition.

_Rimsky-Korsakov


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jun 1, 2010)

synergy543 @ Wed Jun 02 said:


> One other thought is that how you orchestrate your discussion forum is as important as the compositional content. One does not work well without the other - they are mutually dependent upon each other. For remember, orchestration is composition.
> 
> _Rimsky-Korsakov



Well I think the instructions was quite clear, but this isn't The Actors Studio.  I probably expected too much.


----------



## Narval (Jun 1, 2010)

synergy543 @ Tue Jun 01 said:


> Back in my time, we composers worked together. We formed "schools" and groups and shared themes and orchestrations with each other.


HANS:
Oh but we still do, Harry, we still do. But I know what you mean, nostalgia is not what it used to be...


----------



## synergy543 (Jun 1, 2010)

Guy Bacos @ Tue Jun 01 said:


> Well I think the instructions was quite clear, but this isn't The Actors Studio.  I probably expected too much.


Well, there goes my chance for 15 minutes of fame...I should've played John Cage and just remained silent.

"Go ahead, make my day..."

_Clint Eastwood (who actually is also a composer....who'd have guessed?)

P.S. Well, you called it a "Theatre" and since I both act and compose....


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm sorry, sometimes I act like a schnoodle noodle. Very vell Clint, I vill agree, but only as a chamber format theater, and for 900 florins. And one more thing, STOP squinting your eyes when you talk to me!

-Ludwing


----------

